# I would like a critique of my new online site Please!



## drdave46 (Apr 5, 2011)

Hello fellow soapers... I have finally taken the plunge and started my website.  I'm new to this, have spend countless hours developing this site, and would love some honest feedback from those of you who do the same thing I do.... Make and Sell Soap!

Please be honest, I appreciate your input; it means more coming from like minded people rather than friends who don't want to "hurt my feelings".

Thank you 

Dave
barnakedsoapcompany.com


----------



## krissy (Apr 5, 2011)

overall i really like it. the man in the tub at the bottom made me LOL.


----------



## drdave46 (Apr 5, 2011)

*Thank you*

I really appreciate your feedback, have a great and productive day.


Dave


----------



## Genny (Apr 5, 2011)

I like the overall feel of your site.  It's easy to navigate not too flashy and I didn't notice any typos.  Doesn't mean there aren't any, I just didn't notice them LOL
The guy in the bath tub was pretty funny.

Here's what I would change if it were my site:
-I would list the ingredients for the soaps.  People like to know what they're buying.  Plus, it's really helpful for people with allergies.

-On the About Us page, I would drop the first sentence.  Starting off the paragraph with a negative kind of gives the rest a negative feel.

-I'd drop the last sentence or reword it.

-I'd also drop the line about rubbing animal fat all over your body.  I would just state that your soaps are vegan friendly and then let the customer decide.  

-I'd also drop the stuff about the healing properties of handmade soap.  I think that's treading a little too close to making medical claims when you talk about the people with eczema finding immediate relief after using handmade soaps.  I know you're not saying that your soaps are healing, but you are saying "this is what handmade soaps heal", "my soaps are handmade" therefore people can presume that your soaps are healing.

-One more thing, I'd list the actual ingredients for the sea glass soap since they couldn't possibly be pure glycerin.


----------



## trishwosere (Apr 5, 2011)

I absolutely love it, but please don't be upset when I point out a small typo...the rectangle green box at the foot, you've spelt company with a typo (compamy) sorry..apart from that it's a lovely site with eye catching honest appeal. Good luck


----------



## Midnight Rowan (Apr 6, 2011)

Very nice look and feel to the overall site. A couple things though:

1) Double check spelling (e.g. "Coming" rather than "Comming"). This is not a huge deal, but I think misspelled words give an unprofessional look to an ecommerce site.

2) I agree that ingredients lists would really lend credibility.


----------



## drdave46 (Apr 8, 2011)

*Thank you*

Thanks to everyone for your helpful insight into my new site!!!

I will certainly take a look at every suggestion and make the necessary changes to spelling.  I agree with adding a list of ingredients.

Thanks Again.

Dave


----------



## 12345smf (Apr 8, 2011)

http://soapmakingforum.com/forum/viewto ... ht=#203437


----------

